# Obtaining international prescriptions in Northern Ireland



## maisie O (Nov 10, 2010)

Just wondering how anyone undertaking treatment abroad has obtained the medication required  for their cycle? I live in northern Ireland. The clinic has emailed copies of prescriptions but unsure as to how to proceed.

Thanks


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Maisie

I cycled with reprofit in Czech and they emailed a copy of script to me and I ordered what I needed from fertility 2 u I think it was called online. Reprofit at my request sent them original copy. I only ever ordered enough meds to last u til I went to reprofit as they were much cheaper to buy there. I'm not sure where you are cycling  but maybe check on the tread of the clinic and current cyclers will be able to give you an idea of how much they are paying? 

Reprofit also have their own pharmacy and will give you a quote online for meds and post over if you are cycling in advance and have enough time to wait on it arriving. I did this once and it went perfectly apart from a blunder with the driver at our end. 

Katie


----------



## Lorsha (Sep 23, 2013)

Allis chemist in london will fill private prescriptions phone them on 0207 7909 150. They will need you or your clinic to fax the prescription and send the original... you just pay them over the phone and they will deliver to you the next day.


----------



## maisie O (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you for all the help. I have decided to go with fertility 2 u  so hopefully this will work out ok.

Thanks again

Maisie xxx


----------

